# Tickly scratchy feeling?



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm nine and a half weeks pregnant and over the last couple of days I have been having the weirdest feeling in my lower abdomen like a tickly scratchy feeling inside.  It isn't painful just a bit uncomfortable.  Combined with this I am weeing even more frequently than I was before (but not in a water infection type way).  I know it is to early to be baby movements so I wondered what it is and if it's normal, I've never felt anything like it  

Thankyou

Mins x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not sure, but it could just be due to your uterus starting to get bigger.  As long as it isn't painful and you have no bleeding, I wouldn't be concerned.  The increase in weeing is quite common for this stage, so don't worry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks

Mins x


----------

